# Chris Broderick - GuitarWorld Chaos Theory



## Xiphos68 (May 3, 2010)

So, Chris Broderick has a new column. Teaching some of his amazing skills and techniques. It is very very good stuff. I enjoy it quite a bit. So I figured you guys would to. So every month(Lord willing) I will post his new lesson of the month(if it's on the tube) and we can all talk about and discuss it. If anyone wants to. More importantly just watching his knowledge behind the skills and techniques he does. Enjoy!!!

Chaos Theory #1



UPDATE:
Hey, Guys
I tried to post Chaos Theory lesson 2 and the coding for the video didn't work. 
So I posted it on my most recent post.


----------



## Joel (May 3, 2010)

Cool video!


----------



## Origin (May 3, 2010)

He is just too damn good.


----------



## MacTown09 (May 3, 2010)

awesome video. I had no idea he was using an Axe-FX


----------



## moshwitz (May 3, 2010)

Sup?

That was a cool watch. 
I'd like to try one of those pick clips he's using.

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 3, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> awesome video. I had no idea he was using an Axe-FX


Indeed.

His tone in the video is so much better than the new Megadeth album.

Also, John Petrucci started using them too.


----------



## st2012 (May 3, 2010)

I love how in control he is no matter what speed he's playing at. And yeah, the tone is amazing here.


----------



## MacTown09 (May 3, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> His tone in the video is so much better than the new Megadeth album.
> 
> Also, John Petrucci started using them too.



Yeah i agree is tone is muchhh better here than when he is using that Marshall GSP1101 combo. 

Glad Petrucci is using them too. Its showing that we really are making some big improvements on modeling. Even the impractical rigged Petrucci is using a multifx processor


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (May 3, 2010)

".....just something simple."

(right handed-shred)

real simple chris, real simple. i see what he did there.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 3, 2010)

I want one of the pick clips!


----------



## Ckackley (May 3, 2010)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> ".....just something simple."
> 
> (right handed-shred)
> 
> real simple chris, real simple. i see what he did there.



That part made me laugh out loud. If that's simple I'd hate to see what he calls "challenging" .. Awesome, awesome player . I read the article yesterday and was floored.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (May 3, 2010)

Yeah the way he described the pick clips got me interested in trying them out too.


----------



## kmanick (May 3, 2010)

He's just awesome!
thanks for posting this!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 3, 2010)

Anyone know about that pick lip? I want that shit now. ALL MY SLIPPAGE RESOLVED!


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 3, 2010)

kmanick said:


> He's just awesome!
> thanks for posting this!


Welcome dude!


Hey, Does anybody know how hard he is tapping the strings with his right hand? Like semi - hard or really hard or is he simply pulling off to go that fast?


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 3, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> Yeah i agree is tone is muchhh better here than when he is using that Marshall GSP1101 combo.
> 
> Glad Petrucci is using them too. Its showing that we really are making some big improvements on modeling. Even the impractical rigged Petrucci is using a multifx processor


Absolutely.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (May 3, 2010)

God, this just makes me miss Loomis/Broderick even more.


----------



## slapnutz (May 3, 2010)

Another fan of the Pick Clip here. Cant really find any info on them... mind you I only did a 5min google search.

Might check out his forum for some info. Cheers for the video!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 3, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> Yeah i agree is tone is muchhh better here than when he is using that Marshall GSP1101 combo.
> 
> Glad Petrucci is using them too. Its showing that we really are making some big improvements on modeling. Even the impractical rigged Petrucci is using a multifx processor



Just because there using the axe fx doesn't really mean that there using the actual amp models in it. Who knows i could be wrong.

But looking at the engl fireball back there, it looks like its at its high gain channel and probably have effects added from the axe fx?


----------



## Nights_Blood (May 3, 2010)

WARNING: Mustaine Rant Ahead!

It makes me weep to think of all the crap that such a nice guy/great player like Chris must endure on a daily basis from MegaDouche Mustaine. 
(e.g. "Stop 'Fluttering'!")

I'd be pretty willing to bet Chris has recommended Dave the Axe-Fx, and i'd be equally sure that Dave wasn't even willing to try it out, since he probably wouldn't get the same endorsement deal.

Whereas Chris expresses his thoughts on getting this Pick Clip out to the public, had Dave come up with the idea (not that he has the mental capacity to do so), this video would be "Yeah, these are great, and they're custom made for me... I've tried every pick in the world and this just blows them all away. Did I mention they're custom made, only for me? Now let me show you how good i can play Cemetary Gates with it."

Of course, this is just speculation.

/Mustaine rant


----------



## Tybanez (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting! Too awesome!!


----------



## vhmetalx (May 4, 2010)

uhm i feel dumb asking (hence the asking...) but what exactly does the axe-fx do??


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 4, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> uhm i feel dumb asking (hence the asking...) but what exactly does the axe-fx do??



Apparently its supposed to be a Line 6 pre amp, only more superior


----------



## vhmetalx (May 4, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Apparently its supposed to be a Line 6 pre amp, only more superior



so like if the pod x3 and x3 live had an orgy with its predecessors and possibly a black man it would make this?


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 4, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> so like if the pod x3 and x3 live had an orgy with its predecessors and possibly a black man it would make this?



Add a Mastiff and yes.


----------



## IDLE (May 4, 2010)

He is going to make a shit ton of money with that pick thing.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 4, 2010)

IDLE said:


> He is going to make a shit ton of money with that pick thing.



A lot of it from me.


----------



## drmosh (May 4, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> WARNING: Mustaine Rant Ahead!
> 
> It makes me weep to think of all the crap that such a nice guy/great player like Chris must endure on a daily basis from MegaDouche Mustaine.
> (e.g. "Stop 'Fluttering'!")



It's Dave's music, Chris is Dave's employee. Stop fluttering is one example, are there others? Dave has always been known to be meticulous, and if he wasn't the music wouldn't be what it is. 



Nights_Blood said:


> I'd be pretty willing to bet Chris has recommended Dave the Axe-Fx, and i'd be equally sure that Dave wasn't even willing to try it out, since he probably wouldn't get the same endorsement deal.
> 
> /Mustaine rant



Actually, according to videos of their live rig Dave is switching to Axe-FX too. So there you have it


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 4, 2010)

watched this on the CD rom the other day when I picked up Guitar World (UK seems to get it one month after it comes out in the states!??) and was pretty cool though it was pretty much 100% word for word what was in the article in the mag, would been nice to have had a few bonus examples or something that wasn't in the magazine but I am fully aware I am nit picking! haha!! He does seem like a genuine and extremely nice guy and devoted to guitar and music especially classical guitar. 

Looking forward to more over the next few months


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (May 4, 2010)

> watched this on the CD rom the other day when I picked up Guitar World (UK seems to get it one month after it comes out in the states!??) and was pretty cool though it was pretty much 100% word for word what was in the article in the mag, would been nice to have had a few bonus examples or something that wasn't in the magazine but I am fully aware I am nit picking! haha!! He does seem like a genuine and extremely nice guy and devoted to guitar and music especially classical guitar.


 
That annoys the hell outta me being a month behind, you watch the up coming issue vid on the website and its for the one we'll get in two months time , i thought it was weird aswell how the basicaly printed what he said in the video as the interview in the mag. Hopefully his column will be full with interesting ideas


----------



## right_to_rage (May 4, 2010)

Man that was a crazy good lesson, I never thought of co-ordinating right hand tapping that way. He is a fucking great guitar player, I'm surprised I didn't see it earlier. Maybe its because I just learned tornado of souls lol. Also, that pick is something definitely worth trying


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (May 4, 2010)

Awesome player, awesome pick holder, and easily the best tone i've ever heard on a GW clip.

Rock on!


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 4, 2010)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> That annoys the hell outta me being a month behind, you watch the up coming issue vid on the website and its for the one we'll get in two months time , i thought it was weird aswell how the basicaly printed what he said in the video as the interview in the mag. Hopefully his column will be full with interesting ideas



LOL!!! true was pretty much word for word! LOL!! obviosuly he only had time to do the one!! Sorry fella's Dave's got me on a tight rope here, so it's either video lesson or interview I can't do both, sorry!" haha!! 

Does p1ss me off though no end way its 2 months behind or so over here, plus fact you can't subscribe outside the US either!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (May 4, 2010)

> plus fact you can't subscribe outside the US either!


 
The amount of times i've thought of subscribing then realised i cant is ridiculous , at least they've put the disk in a sleeve inside the mag now instead of that godamn plastic bag


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 4, 2010)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> The amount of times i've thought of subscribing then realised i cant is ridiculous , at least they've put the disk in a sleeve inside the mag now instead of that godamn plastic bag



Thats quite cool actually, shame Guitar techniques don't do the same, they still stick it to the cover with that snot like substance! LOL!! 

Looking forward to his lesson's, though he has a lot to live up to with the Ihsahn column! Is wicked how GW get such huge names in guitar to do the lessons, giving a little back so to speak


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 4, 2010)

Nice post Hunter - cheers for sharing man 

Red bear do a thumbpick very similar in appearance to that pick clip, but hopefully Chris will get his out there soon for the reasons he mentioned.


----------



## Joel (May 4, 2010)

Is he using the axe-fx for the actual preamp facility or just for effects?
It seems like it's just for effects in this video, because the Fireball 100 wouldn't be necessary otherwise.


----------



## shadowlife (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the clip. Chris is one of those players that the more i listen to him, the more i dig what he's doing.


----------



## Nights_Blood (May 4, 2010)

drmosh said:


> It's Dave's music, Chris is Dave's employee. Stop fluttering is one example, are there others? Dave has always been known to be meticulous, and if he wasn't the music wouldn't be what it is.


 
That's fine, I understand that Megadeth is basically Dave's music with session players, which is probably why I don't care for it too much in the first place. But that doesn't mean I can't hold him in contempt for relegating one of my favorite guitar players to such a role, or for just being who he is. There are others who are just as "meticulous" about their music, without the overinflated ego.




drmosh said:


> Actually, according to videos of their live rig Dave is switching to Axe-FX too. So there you have it


 
I stand corrected. Are they simply swapping it with the GSP1101?


----------



## SerratedSkies (May 4, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> God, this just makes me miss Loomis/Broderick even more.


 
+1


----------



## vhmetalx (May 4, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Add a Mastiff and yes.


 got it


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 4, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Nice post Hunter - cheers for sharing man
> 
> Red bear do a thumbpick very similar in appearance to that pick clip, but hopefully Chris will get his out there soon for the reasons he mentioned.


Welcome!!!


----------



## Salas (May 4, 2010)

He has the best technique in the world IMO, almost perfect!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 6, 2010)

Enjoy, Xiphos68


----------



## Moro (Jul 7, 2010)

"So, for simple things..." *plays some killer right hand legato*

Chris, you bastard...


----------



## drmosh (Jul 7, 2010)

I think this is the video you wanted to post


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 7, 2010)

drmosh said:


> I think this is the video you wanted to post





All I can say is:

Anybody that says there are no lead guitar heroes seriously needs to watch this. And good science is that guitar tone killer! I may be sold on getting BOTH an AxeFx and a Fireball......


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 7, 2010)

drmosh said:


> I think this is the video you wanted to post




Cheers dude, that was nuts. Chris is something else; I wish he'd release some records either solo or with a band that he had creative control with - he doesn't seem like a technique for technique's sake kinda guy (even though his is absolutely beyond the majority) and seems to just be generally passionate about music.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 7, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> Cheers dude, that was nuts. Chris is something else; I wish he'd release some records either solo or with a band that he had creative control with - he doesn't seem like a technique for technique's sake kinda guy (even though his is absolutely beyond the majority) and seems to just be generally passionate about music.



This, oh so much!


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jul 7, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> Whereas Chris expresses his thoughts on getting this Pick Clip out to the public, had Dave come up with the idea (not that he has the mental capacity to do so), this video would be "Yeah, these are great, and they're custom made for me... I've tried every pick in the world and this just blows them all away. Did I mention they're custom made, only for me? Now let me show you how good i can play Cemetary Gates with it."



You forgot to mention that two days later, he'd say, "Yea, those picks just didn't work for me. I don't want to bad mouth them or anything, but we were in Argentina playing a gig and one broke on me. We called tech support, but they refused to help us, and I can't use a company like that. So I had to move on. Now I'm using these other picks, and they are far and away the best picks in the world. I'll never use another pick again."

Then, two days later...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 7, 2010)

drmosh said:


> I think this is the video you wanted to post



lol No. But thanks anyway!


----------



## leandroab (Jul 7, 2010)

The fluidity of his hands is amazing.

Also, did anybody else hear "T major arpeggio" @ around 0:50 ?


----------



## JordanLee (Jul 7, 2010)

I want that pick! I'm always swapping in between picking and fingers, and having a pick like that could really help!


----------



## Rashputin (Jul 7, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Add a Mastiff and yes.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 7, 2010)

While he is awesome and this peice is very complex, it does absolutly nothing for me musically.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 7, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> While he is awesome and this peice is very complex, it does absolutly nothing for me musically.


Yeah, his writing skills I would like to see in a solo album situation and I would like to see what he could do with it. Even though I like this lick.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 7, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> That's fine, I understand that Megadeth is basically Dave's music with session players, which is probably why I don't care for it too much in the first place. But that doesn't mean I can't hold him in contempt for relegating one of my favorite guitar players to such a role, or for just being who he is.



I strongly disagree with your "such a role" statement, which seems to imply session/studio/employee musicians are in some kind inferior to ones playing thir own stuff.

Here's a list of people who have only played "other people's stuff": 

-Luciano Pavarotti
-Yehudi Menuhin
-Mstislav Rostropovitch
...you get the idea.

These people as musicians litterally bury (Or buried  ) 95% of the rock star system musicians-who-play-their-own-stuff in ability.
Being an employee has no relation to your abiility and recognition from your peers. It's not even less lucrative if you're really good.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jul 7, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> I strongly disagree with your "such a role" statement, which seems to imply session/studio/employee musicians are in some kind inferior to ones playing thir own stuff.
> 
> Here's a list of people who have only played "other people's stuff":
> 
> ...



But it is more than obvious that Dave is holding Broderick back. A lot. He isn't even allowing him to use his ENGL and 7 string guitar.

Chris is far, far too good for Megadeth. His classical, jazz, 8 finger tapping, etc. abilities aren't even being put to use in Megadeth because Dave Mustaine basically runs the show there.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 7, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> But it is more than obvious that Dave is holding Broderick back. A lot. He isn't even allowing him to use his ENGL and 7 string guitar.
> 
> Chris is far, far too good for Megadeth. His classical, jazz, 8 finger tapping, etc. abilities aren't even being put to use in Megadeth because Dave Mustaine basically runs the show there.


 

As much as i appreciate Broderick's playing i think it would be innapropriate for all of it to be incorporated into a band that he is simply being paid to be apart of. Megadeth isn't about that and Broderick would be fully aware of what he needs to do to fill his role within that band.

Think of it this way; you wouldn't expect Broderick to go into a traditional jazz band and get given lead guitar solos loaded with Engl based distortion and insane sweep patterns. The same applies for a standard metal band like Megadeth. 

As cool as those things are the great thing about being a musician as versatile as he is is knowing when to hold back and what is needed from the current situation.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jul 7, 2010)

ILuvPillows said:


> As much as i appreciate Broderick's playing i think it would be innapropriate for all of it to be incorporated into a band that he is simply being paid to be apart of. Megadeth isn't about that and Broderick would be fully aware of what he needs to do to fill his role within that band.
> 
> Think of it this way; you wouldn't expect Broderick to go into a traditional jazz band and get given lead guitar solos loaded with Engl based distortion and insane sweep patterns. The same applies for a standard metal band like Megadeth.
> 
> As cool as those things are the great thing about being a musician as versatile as he is is knowing when to hold back and what is needed from the current situation.



That is exactly my point. Broderick is unable to showcase his abilities as a guitar player in a band as limiting as Megadeth is. I would love to see Chris in a solo project, or at least a band where he has a significant amount of contribution in writing/composing.

He simply has too much at his disposal for Megadeth to satisfy.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 7, 2010)

Personally I like the way Dave runs Megadeth. Because his stuff still sounds good when they come out with a new record. Broderick maybe not using everything he has in his arsenal, but I rather have a good record than a progressive metal record of Megadeth (actually probably not a bad idea) none the less. Megadeth is who they are by Dave Mustaine's standards.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 7, 2010)

leandroab said:


> The fluidity of his hands is amazing.
> 
> Also, did anybody else hear "T major arpeggio" @ around 0:50 ?


 
I caught that as well.
Who needs A-G? I'm going to T, screw you guys and your "real notes"


----------



## drmosh (Jul 8, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> lol No. But thanks anyway!



But the one you linked was the same one as in the original post? or am I mental?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 8, 2010)

drmosh said:


> But the one you linked was the same one as in the original post? or am I mental?



No no, they were the same video. You're not mental, yet.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 8, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Megadeth is who they are by Dave Mustaine's standards.



yeah stuck on the back burners of metallicock, anthrax, and slayer


----------



## drmosh (Jul 8, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> No no, they were the same video. You're not mental, yet.



Youtube loads so slow at work that I couldn't be bothered to check. Thanks


----------



## drmosh (Jul 8, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> While he is awesome and this peice is very complex, it does absolutly nothing for me musically.



I agree, it's more like an exercise in combining interesting chords and theoretical ideas but ultimately doesn't sound all that interesting


----------



## failshredder (Jul 8, 2010)

You guys need to stop hanging on Broderick's every word as if he were God. His tone is _not_ that good. It's fuzzy and saccharine-sounding at the same time. The stuff he actually writes bores the shit out of me and makes Rusty Cooley look like Eric Clapton. 

OTOH, I saw him at the RIP 20th anniversary tour and his playing of other people's stuff is completely flawless. Just because you're great at playing other people's music does _not_ mean you should be making your own, but Broderick is FANTASTIC at nailing other people's parts.

On the other other hand (I've got three hands ), I will also be in line for a shreddable, thrashable thumbpick-thingy.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 8, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> I strongly disagree with your "such a role" statement, which seems to imply session/studio/employee musicians are in some kind inferior to ones playing thir own stuff.
> 
> Here's a list of people who have only played "other people's stuff":
> 
> ...




I don't really see the point of your argument. I don't deny that classical musicians have talent because they play other people's music. They spend years on strict practice schedules, and only the most disciplined end up making a living out of it. Still, in most cases as a professional classical musicians, you interpret and play other people's works. Even the ones with absolutely amazing talent, like Pavarotti. Your ability to do so is independent of creativity, however, which is really the issue here.


I never suggested that session players are somehow inferior musically. They're called session players because they're some of the best at what they do, and people are willing to give them large sums of money to have them be a part of their music. 

However, metal is a completely different genre from classical. The people playing the instruments are the ones who write the music. You're looking at a band of 4 or 5 people, compared to 80 in an orchestra. The dynamic between the musicians, and the application of their talents are completely different. 

In this context, yes, I do feel that Dave making Chris a "long-term session player" is holding Chris back from what he could create. This is really only because it's a player who's so good. If it were Rusty Cooley, you wouldn't see any comments about Dave holding back Rusty's creativity


----------

